# The scariest 6 minutes of film I have ever seen!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh. My. God.

Not for anybody with a fear of heights.

http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1438490562


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Phahhhh! :twisted:

Thats nothing fella....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Heart in the mouth just watching it...


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Not for anybody with a fear of heights.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1438490562


Good Grief AND he was carrying the camera!  
I would have fallen off the first time I changed my underpants :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

He ought to report those potholes to the council


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Sh#t I can't watch it...lol (Redcar_TT's link that is)


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Love the sound track "Frigg'in in the rigg'in" dutch?


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

head_ed said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Not for anybody with a fear of heights.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1438490562


I didn't like that. Squeaky bum time...


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Ohhhhhhh poooo tha'ts not nice, And the 2 on the crane flippin crazy.
I can get enough of a buzz waiting to see if my souffle has risen.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those steps were never ending  . Really scary indeed


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Excellent, excellent video!

Got sweaty hands and feet just watching it.

Id love to go there and do that.


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Excellent, excellent video!
> 
> Got sweaty hands and feet just watching it.
> 
> Id love to go there and do that.


dont ask me to come with you :lol: :lol:

but i wouldnt mind a go on this





 8) 8)

paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've seen worse, like the last 10 minutes at Old Trafford this season. :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<paaarp>


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Not for anybody with a fear of heights.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1438490562


Oh my god indeed 

Bit crowded up there though :roll:

Did anyone think how they managed to build that pathway - nutter construction workers!

Moley


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

OMG Im scared just looking at it


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

What on earth possesses people to go and do those sorts of things???


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Phahhhh! :twisted:
> 
> Thats nothing fella....


Holy S**t!!!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

WOW!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

WOW!!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ever since head_ed posted this ive been addicted to it!

So last week i went and did it.

Its been very difficult to get any recent information about this place. Basically its been officially closed to the public since 1992 because its a bit unsafe.

Some pics...

You used to be able to access it from the train bridge but its got a locked gate and they've knocked down the beginning of it...










So you have to walk through the tunnel which if caught carries a hefty 6,000Euro fine :!: 









Some of the views are amazing...









One of the scenes from the film Von Ryan's Express was filmed here.










This is probably the highest part of the trail, taken from the train bridge on the opposite side. Its about 150ft up. NICE










Exciting section to cross...



















A memento..










Chilling after the walk waiting for the train to pass through so i could go home.










A totally amazing place. There have been plans in place for the last few years to 'renovate' The camino del rey... thankfully they haven't begun yet, hopefully they never will.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Ever since head_ed posted this ive been addicted to it!
> 
> So last week i went and did it.


Wow, you crazy fool, that's amazing          

Got any more pics?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Big respect to you for following through such a mad idea [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

There's us lot sitting behind our PC's peeping through our fingers not even able to look at the screen and YOU look at it and think I HAVE to do that.

That's just bonkers!!!
And so cool it's brilliant.

That's an amazing story, I am speechless for once!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

View from the bridge. It must have been blowing 40/50 mph!










This is how it was constructed over 100 years ago...




























Behind this portcullis lay tunnels, i didn't have a torch so it was pointless exploring any further.




























My new wallpaper


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wow. That's pretty good work...

You're very red too.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stunning!! Sort of thing I would love to do if I ever got the chance.

Are you going to go back with a torch one day?!!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Kell said:


> You're very red too.


he-he, my face fell off two days later. Not a pretty sight 



NaughTTy said:


> Stunning!! Sort of thing I would love to do if I ever got the chance.
> Are you going to go back with a torch one day?!!


I actually visited it twice, once on the Wednesday and again on the Friday. The second time i wanted the_ real _experience so i walked it unclipped. Even though its only an hours drive north of Marbella i dont think il go back.


----------

